# Help identifying this piece and signature !



## Meredith (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello! Would love some help identifying the artist of this piece ! Thank you !


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Meredith, 

Probably Tully Filmus American Painter (1903-1998)


----------



## Meredith (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Serene! 
Thank you so much! I looks like it might be! Thank you so much! Are you able to deduce any of the writing on the back? Thanks again!
-Meredith


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Meredith, 

No problem. Regarding the writing however, all I can see is the year it was sold, as Tully died in 1998. The measurements 50/60 centimeters, 44 inches. The remaining text is to difficult to decode, probably in some other language or some art gallery naming convention. The top line is the title of the painting or the painting surface or both. That's it.


----------

